# microclimate dimmer stats



## Matt_Wall (Jan 28, 2007)

Has anyone else used these? How are they in comparison to the Habistat dimmers?

The Microclimate's are cheaper than the Habistat so I was just wondering if the price reflects the quality or if it's just a lesser known make.

Cheers, Matt.


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

in my experience habistats are better, easier to use, hold the temps more stable and so far are more reliable? but im sure others would dissagree?


----------



## Matt_Wall (Jan 28, 2007)

Cheers for that, I did suspect it but thought I may be able to save some cash so I figured i'd ask so I didn't put any snakeys in jeopardy over a few pounds :smile:


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

well im sure you wouldnt be putting your snakes in jeopardy by using micro climate but in my experience, habistat dimmers are better? up to you i suppose and in all fairness i think i may have been a bit unlucky with my micro climate? apparently they break very rarely and it just so happens the one i brought to try them did its been replaced now but havnt tried the new one yet, i brought another habistat.


----------



## odyssey (Oct 23, 2006)

all my stats are microclimates (dimmers pulse mat) i think they are great. started off using habistats and had problems with my first 2 so then changed and have had no problems in the 4 years i have been using them.


----------



## SCI (Feb 28, 2006)

I use both and have not had any trouble with either but
as far as price go's ou can't eat the microclimates.There 
also pretty handy if you have kids they can't adjust the
microclimate.
This is the cheapest I've seen them
www.camzoo.co.uk - Thermostats


----------



## bev336 (May 10, 2007)

I have used both but I prefer the Microclimate, they are lesser known in this country but are very well known in other countries where Habistat are little known. If a Microclimate break down the usually go down closed, so the heating goes off, but if Habistat go down they usually do down open so your bulb runs at full power with no control.


----------



## Matt_Wall (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for that :smile:

Looks like i'll be getting the microclimate then!


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

bev336 said:


> IIf a Microclimate break down the usually go down closed, so the heating goes off, but if Habistat go down they usually do down open so your bulb runs at full power with no control.


thats a good point actually, mine did that which is a good thing, just a shame it blew a few bulbs at £6 a pop.


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

i've actually jus brought one for a mat, my habistat broke (have no idea what jus stopped working and was only 7months old) so hopeing this will be better.


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

The best that I have used are the microclimate DL1 ME. They take a while to set up initially but then hold the temps for 3-6 months and need a little adjustment again. The temps gradually rise and fall between the day and night temps. They also have an alarm system that sounds for certain malfunctions ie heater failure.


----------



## nc-duk-alike (Jan 6, 2007)

i think microclimate are the best mate
i use it on my royal, corn. bosc and beardies. but use what u think mate is what i say


----------



## crosby (Jun 6, 2006)

I use microclimate. My local rep shop also say that they get less microclimate stats returned due to breakdowns compared to habistat.


----------

